# $1000 dollar challange



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OK, the end has arrived. You have whatever preps you have, and $1000 cash which you know will be worthless tomorrow.. So far the stores are well stocked, accepting cash, and haven't raised their prices, none of which will be true 8 hours from now. You also believe that electric and gas service will end in 8 hours.

What do you buy?

I'm building my preps every day, but there are things that I will need that I do not yet have.

Here is my list.

3 plastic barrels, $15

1 barrel gasoline, $180

Various ammunition, $200

Seed, $100

Cheap vodka and bulk tobacco, $200

100lb loose salt (from feedmill) $10

Propane, $100

Bulk food from Sams Club, et al (flour, sugar, rice, beans, cooking oil) $195

Still need a generator, but that would break the budget, hopefully I get one soon, or have more than $1000....LOL

When I get home I fill the other 2 barrels with water, along with every other tank, bucket, or bottle I have.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

fill the gas tanks on both trucks and the boat.
fill propane tanks
50 pounds each br. rice, ww flour, pintos, corn meal, white flour, ect
bulk cuts of beef and pork to can
canned goods from the dent food store.
40- 50 case of oranges, potatoes, onions, carrots to last as long as they last
we have ways to take care of every thing with out a generator.

Forgot to ad livestock food


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Get as much pasta, rice and can goods as I can get from the bulk grocer, whole oats, mineral mix and alfalfa pellets at the feed store. PCV pipes, which I should have got before now. Then fill up the gas tank and get home. 
It's too late for much planning different from what I already have.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Gasoline, food, plywood and whiskey, warm clothing/cloth
Im pretty well stocked on alll of the above except the gasoline.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

NO idea of prices...but

2 blocks of wax
rice & beans (we don't eat these much - so I don't keep more the 30# on hand)
2 water barrels (if I can find them)
vodka
sugar
wheat flour (50# sack or two)
batteries
kerosene
wood
whiskey
sudafed 
50# oats ($20 - just bought some so I know that price, lol)
wool socks
reloading supplies ($250 worth)


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

At least half would get spent on ammo

If the tanks aren't full - gas

Batteries,
Clothes for the kids (they grow so fast its hard to keep ahead of them)
Canning lids
Dog & Cat Food
Chicken feed
Alfalfa pellets for the goats


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I do have one question.
How were you able to learn that you had only 8 hours and no one else able to hear the same info?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Probably ammo and gasoline. And some barrels and a hand pump for the gas. My tank at home of full of diesel. 

I've got a nice generator, but it is no good without fuel.

More canning jars. The stuff in the freezer is going to have to be processed.

It might matter what type of "end of the world" is coming. Am I going to need to get out of Dodge, or am I going to hunker down and stay put?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

milk goat, and more laying hens. and their feed. amo. yes canning jars and more lids...more garden seeds..just off the top of my list


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pancho said:


> I do have one question.
> How were you able to learn that you had only 8 hours and no one else able to hear the same info?


I am well educated on the anatomy of a disaster while most folks are not.

We are playing "lets pretend" here. What would you buy?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I would empty my gas cans into whatever vehicle I have that needs gas and could stay here...then load them up in my old Ford pickup (the kind with 2 fuel tanks) and have hubby drive that or the big Buick and we'd fill all those up with gas.

Buy more ammo for the hunting rifles. 

Get a few bolts of heavy cloth and at least one of soft cloth....probably a couple more large spools of thread.

With any and all cash left I would buy garden seeds. That would probably be farther up on the list in all reality.

ETA and probably some more jars and lids for what's in the freezer now. We'd be able to smoke most of that (it's all meat in our freezer) if needed too, but that takes longer than canning.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's easy. 100 bags of field corn from the feed store. Then I start butchering because that won't last until I can grow enough to feed everybody.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

pancho said:


> I do have one question.
> How were you able to learn that you had only 8 hours and no one else able to hear the same info?


I'd like to know that too.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

I see this as a theoretical challenge. That's cool. I'll play. 

Like many folks, topping off the gas in everything is high priority. Now, for logistics: 
-Send my wife to our local town to scarf up canning jars and lids, powdered milk, canned evaporated milk, two 50# bags of rolled oats and 200# of salt at the feed store, and hit the bank to get whatever we have in cash. 

-Meanwhile, I take the other pickup and go to the local hardware/garden store and get seeds, Rotenone dust, rat/mouse poison and traps, fertilizer, bagged lime, and I fill the extra gas cans. 

-We meet at home and unload, then take both trucks to the bigger city some distance away, dropping off the small LP tanks to be filled. (Pick them up on the way home.) At Sam's Club, get bags of rice, pinto beans, batteries, and whatever meat is the best deal, probably a couple pork loins. We'll be real busy for a while, getting everything put away and dealt with, then getting more things growing either indoors or out, depending on the season. 

-Go next door to Wal Mart for socks, underwear, new winter coats, and some frozen hamburger. 

-Finally, take whatever money is left to Home Depot and get 8 ft. studs and plywood, some silicone caulk, and a couple gallons of good aluminum paint. 

-Pick up the LP tanks and go home to unload the meat. Throw a tarp over the rest until later. It's gonna be a long night, cutting and canning meat. We'll be at that for a while, getting the freezer's contents into jars, but we do have a generator that will keep it frozen until we get it all canned. 

We could do without all this frenzy and make it for quite while, but these added supplies would make things last a lot longer.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

the problem with the gas is most folks dont have a way to store much, it can go bad, and once its gone its gone, so I dont think Id kill myself getting it. It would be nice to have, but wont last. We have a generator, but with limited gas, thats not much good, plus the sound, once "it" happens could draw zombies. I dont think Id buy a generator either for those reasons (if we didnt have one)


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

OH yes...I forgot...Stabil for the gas. We wouldn't have more than a hundred gallons or so on hand anyway. Just enough to use if needed.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

staples, seeds, gas/stabil and ammo


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

pancho said:


> I do have one question.
> How were you able to learn that you had only 8 hours and no one else able to hear the same info?


Pancho- you're wicked funny.............
Came in over the tin foil hat....................


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

beaglebiz,

Good point about the gasoline. It only lasts so long, under the best of circumstances. In order to make it last longer, adding a stabliizer is the most important, IMHO. Next, is the best storage conditions. An underground tank would be ideal, for stable lower temperature. Next best is probably a shaded outdoor farm style tank. Keeping the tank full helps to keep the temperature stable. Then, rotating the use of this fuel helps. Use some out of the tank, and replace it with fresh fuel. This has worked for us for farm use for for many years. Based on our experience WITHOUT using Stabil, or other products, we have found that gas in a farm tank was still usable after up to 2 years. The Stabil should extend that some. Hopefully, having gas in storage could buy enough time to develop other means of tillage, or fuel sources by the time the gas is no longer usable. We do keep horse implements and harness on hand, and have experience with that. We just don't have enough land to support horses now, but neighbors do have them.

Having extra gas could be important to us for use in the garden tractor, grain mill engine, and a gasoline powered welder to be used to repair local farm equipment. Much less important for transportation for us, but still of value.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Why would you buy whiskey and vodka? I never thought of those things so I am curious as to what you would use them for. Trade, making stuff or???


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Pallets of dog food and animal feed.

Oh, and as long as the CC machine is working, I'd maxx those puppies out, and probably carry the 18' trailer and loading it up.

Stop by the fuel depot, and fill up all the empty barrels, with diesel.

If I don't have it on hand already, can probably do without it...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Mostly fuel, partly ammunition, and the rest salt. KIS you have 8 hours and better things to do than be shopping.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok. I gotta get in here.. LOL. I'll buy 20 cases of wide mouth quarts = $200. Some pigs have to go ! Next is $200 for extra diesel fuel for the tractor and Scout. $200 for cow minerals. $400 is for the rice and beans..... Thats my $1000 gone !!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

farmerj said:


> staples, seeds, gas/stabil and ammo


Rather than Stabil, I'd suggest PRI-G. Many people consider PRI-G as superior. They also make PRI-D for diesel.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

logbuilder said:


> Rather than Stabil, I'd suggest PRI-G. Many people consider PRI-G as superior. They also make PRI-D for diesel.


Good to know. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd fill up our generator, vehicle, boats, and several barrels of diesel
I'd spend the rest on more canning jars, some bulk spices such as cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg-stuff I can't grow in the garden
I'd get some more antibiotics and maybe another goat
If I had any left over, I would head to the hardware store and get anything my husband said we needed.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Reloading supplies. 979 bucks. Spare bow saw blades, 20 bucks. A rooster, 1 buck. That is all I need at this point. With ammo, and cut wood, I am good to go!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

3 sections of triple wall stove pipe,couple single wall,elbows.(cause people will be coming)
fuel
more canning lids
whatever meds for dh that the phrma will allow


----------



## Poss (Jan 7, 2007)

Baseball bats


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd load up on toilet paper and kotex. Bar soap and cheap shampoo. Rice and beans and canned juice. Potatoes and tuna and peanut butter and pasta. Any money left would be for spices.

edit: I'm sorry, my wife came in, saw this, and "informed" me that we would spend the money on tea and sugar only. I am such a wuss.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

TJN66 said:


> Why would you buy whiskey and vodka? I never thought of those things so I am curious as to what you would use them for. Trade, making stuff or???


Comfort food! 


In reality in times of extreme distress booze makes great trade goods, as does tobacco..


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Never could figure out why in a disaster anyone would want to trade booze to people with guns...makes no sense to me.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Find and fill 2 more 100 pound propane tanks. Top vehicles, get 50 gals in gas because the wheelers will be primary transport. Dog food, chicken feed. Salt, crimped oats, 400 pounds flour. OTC meds. Toilet paper. Tobacco rolling supplies (maybe) and SEEDS.

If I could use my CC, I would also buy up extra oil, belts, chainsaw stuff, more feed, starting mix, plastic sheeting, dimension lumber, nails, screws, clothes for growing boy, and more.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Alfalfa pellets, at least a trio of breeding meat rabbits, trio of breeding pigs, fence wire, t posts, chain saw oil, goat minerals and wormers, more lamp oil and candles, batteries and the words to convince my Mom I'm not crazy so I can get her here(with her preps) before the hammer goes down.....

I have seeds, all the gas I can store in cans, all my propane tanks are full(hmmm could buy and fill more), food and feed good for the winter to the extent of my storage, firewood for two years dry and here, lots of clothes,,,but I never pass on cheap good blankets at sales. I figure when the dust settles salvage parties will find lots of durable goods like canning jars and building materials for the hauling off.....


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

:lookout:Wihh. well i will not be looking for your house...


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

($10) 5 Gallon Buckets. You can never have enough. 
($80) An extra pair of Leather Work Gloves for every member of the family. 
($300) An extra pair of work boots for every member of the family. 
($200) 20 cases of Canning jars. Probably quarts. 
($100) Canning Lids. 
($75) 5 50lb bags DE
($235) Barbed Wire


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I see a lot of people listing breeding animals. Do you really think those of us with livestock are going to be parting with them for reasonable prices 8 hours before TSHTF? Not willingly. NOW is the time to build your on-the-hoof preps.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't know what I would buy as I have just about what I think I might need. But would like to know where some of these people are shopping that they can get everything on their list for $1000.
I don't mind games but this is the survival and emergency prepardenss forum. It would be nice if we could at least be a little bit real.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pancho said:


> Don't know what I would buy as I have just about what I think I might need. But would like to know where some of these people are shopping that they can get everything on their list for $1000.


OK, who's lists do you doubt that are realistic price wise?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

what about some extra hand tools, sawblades, sewing needles and supplies (also leather sewing supplies)??


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

tinknal said:


> OK, who's lists do you doubt that are realistic price wise?


Just about all of them with a few exceptions.

Those posts that have gas, generators, batteries, etc are just wasting the money and the trip to get these items. Remember, this is the end. How long do you expect those batteries to last? How long do you think that gas will last? What are you planning to do with all the worthless junk that you filled with gas?

Sounds like many people expect the end to last only a very short time. After a few days the end will stop and we will be back where we were a couple of weeks before.

A much better idea is to forget about the $1000 and spend your time getting things around your house in a little better shape. Securing and protecting what you already have would be a much wiser investment of the 8 hours.

If you are not prepared for the end already $1000 and 8 hours is not going to do much for you. 

Games are games. Real life is much more important than games.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pancho....the gas and diesel would go a long way for some.like me i dont use but very little a 250 gallon tank of diesel that is treated could last me years and years.the use of tractor at key times makes my work so much easier and efficent. example....tractor can pull entire tree out in 2 skids.diesel used would maybe be a pint...then i could crosscut saw and split in woodshed.in the past when we ranched we used diesel that was very old without any troubles at all.but we did keep a car type filter on storage tank. i also only buy non ethanol fuel for my chainsaws and other small engines..i gallon of gas in my chainsaw lets me cuts lots of firewood easy and fast...but i have axes and saws as backups.

rechargeable batteries....i have them so i can keep flashlights working.when you live remote like i do you need a flashlight....why...well you dont walk home in the dark unless necesarry when you live in rattler and copperhead country.i have killed a plenty in yard area.i also have the ability to keep them charged with my solar panels. 

in a shtf having resources and the abilty to ration them at key times will be the difference between just scraping by and survivng. for me i will do my best to be a thrivalist and make decisions on how to use the things i have and can make last the longest...in fact its what i do now.you can bet i wont be burning gas in a generator so i can watch recorded soap opera reruns.....roflmao....i will use it to till garden or skid my firwood etc.

ETA...i actually own many of the tools my great grandfathers used in the last depression to survive with....saws,knife and 3-singleshot shotguns and a 22 rifle .the guns are worn slick and look like silver from the heavy use.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my list

100 gallons of diesel....$3.40=$340

100 gallons of kerosene....$3.40=$340

100 gallons of gas.....$3.19=$319

total...............................$999...well dang i am out of money...lol

the only reason my list is fuels is i have many things already in place.if i didnt my list would look vastly different.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

elkhound said:


> my list
> 
> 100 gallons of diesel....$3.40=$340
> 
> ...


For what it is worth, I think an older diesel engine will run fine on kerosene with the addition of a lubricant such as veg oil or filtered used motor oil.

I've never done this but it is a tidbit of info that might be useful to those with diesel engines.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

logbuilder said:


> For what it is worth, I think an older diesel engine will run fine on kerosene with the addition of a lubricant such as veg oil or filtered used motor oil.
> 
> I've never done this but it is a tidbit of info that might be useful to those with diesel engines.


yep...growing up i seen a older tractor that started on kerosene and then ran on diesel.it was a international tricycle type tractor...i think it was a M or H model.


heating fuel oil is nothing more than diesel also


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

elkhound said:


> pancho....the gas and diesel would go a long way for some.like me i dont use but very little a 250 gallon tank of diesel that is treated could last me years and years.the use of tractor at key times makes my work so much easier and efficent. example....tractor can pull entire tree out in 2 skids.diesel used would maybe be a pint...then i could crosscut saw and split in woodshed.in the past when we ranched we used diesel that was very old without any troubles at all.but we did keep a car type filter on storage tank. i also only buy non ethanol fuel for my chainsaws and other small engines..i gallon of gas in my chainsaw lets me cuts lots of firewood easy and fast...but i have axes and saws as backups.
> 
> rechargeable batteries....i have them so i can keep flashlights working.when you live remote like i do you need a flashlight....why...well you dont walk home in the dark unless necesarry when you live in rattler and copperhead country.i have killed a plenty in yard area.i also have the ability to keep them charged with my solar panels.
> 
> ...


Don't you think other people might hear a tractor running and come to investigate? Might end up costing you everything you have including your and your familys lives. Same thing goes for chainsaws, tillers, or any other engine.

The batteries I can understand if you have solar panels. The people that don't have a way to recharge them are just wasting their time going to get them.

Saws, knives, slingshots I can also understand and you already have them. The guns should be saved for protection only and even then used sparingly.

You probably are well prepared. The trip in to buy things that you don't need is a waste of time that could be put to a much better use.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually think this was a good thread- got me thinking about procrastination. If something is imminent, it's too late to do much.
But buying supplies gets you time to change over to a different mode of living. For me, having extra oats and alfalfa pellets would give me time to get my goats kidded out, maybe get them through a winter while I start harvesting of fodder that is too much trouble now. Same with the supplies for myself. It gives time to reorganize to a life that is not reasonable to have when it's easy to buy stuff.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

in 2000, we had a rain storm. Came down at a 1-2 inches per hour for 14 or so hours. Completely inundated the city storm sewers.

About 1:30 or so in the morning, the power went out. One of the power sub-stations went under water.

I had some how or another gotten up because I didn't notice the sump pump running. Luckily I was up and was able to get the generator running and plugged in to it.

In half a city of 60K, near as I could find driving around for 9 blocks all directions, I was the only one with power and lights. I had 15 gallons of gas in the garage as well.

About 5-5:30 AM, I had three neighbors show up with extension cords wanting to save their basements from flooding and wanting to plug their sump pumps in.

I have been in Riots and in a combat zone, but this is really the most scared I had ever been. We still had cell service so I called the police and they were kind enough to also step up patrols due to there being a public school across the street and the school district was having issues with schools and other buildings in the neighborhood being broke into.

Generators, electric lighting and such WILL attract attention to yourself. People often only care about their immediate needs and no one else in the area.

This is NOT a "what if", this is ---- that has actually happened to me. It was both eye opening and enlightening to find out what your neighbors will really do and become.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pancho said:


> Don't you think other people might hear a tractor running and come to investigate? Might end up costing you everything you have including your and your familys lives. Same thing goes for chainsaws, tillers, or any other engine.
> 
> The batteries I can understand if you have solar panels. The people that don't have a way to recharge them are just wasting their time going to get them.
> 
> ...


I suppose it depends on where you live, and what you have. We are remote enough that the zombies will have to travel through multiple layers of ******** to get here. Every farm has a thousand gallon fuel tank, so tractors, chain saws, and tillers won't attract any attention. Guns and gunfire is just as common, lest anyone gets any bad ideas. Sure, I could grow enough spuds and squash with a hoe to feed the family, but with a tiller and tractor I can grow enough to sell. 20 gallons of gas will run my saw for several years. Ever heard an axe ring in the winter woods? You can hear one nearly as far as a chain saw. 

Of course I have a horse, so a lot of the tractor labor will be done by the horse, so will transportation. 


Not everyone here is at the same place in their preps. Some are just starting out on a limited budget. Others have been doing it for years. Just because the idea seems silly for your situation doesn't mean that it doesn't make a ton of sense for someone else.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

farmerj said:


> in 2000, we had a rain storm. Came down at a 1-2 inches per hour for 14 or so hours. Completely inundated the city storm sewers.
> 
> About 1:30 or so in the morning, the power went out. One of the power sub-stations went under water.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting a true life experience.

One of the problems people will likely have in a true emergency is they expect life to be much like the games they are used to playing. Sadly for some, they will not ever get a chance to learn that life in an emergency is not a game.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Never could figure out why in a disaster anyone would want to trade booze to people with guns...makes no sense to me.


Who suggested such a thing?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

As many canning lids as I can get my hands on. I have more jars than I will ever use.

TP and cheap alcohol.

Large quantities of both yeast and sugar (to make wine -- valuable barter item!).

Coffee and chocolate.

Salt.

Anything left over would be used for 50 lb bags of dry goods: oatmeal, beans, flour, etc., from the local restaurant supply store.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Who suggested such a thing?


not me, mine's for DH and I :teehee:
when thats gone, my grandpappys copper still is up in the attic


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

farmerj said:


> Generators, electric lighting and such WILL attract attention to yourself. People often only care about their immediate needs and no one else in the area.


My genny isn't for keeping the lights on, or keeping life "as normal" as possible throughout a power outage... it's to keep the freezers running and the electric boiler operational. We won't be wasting fuel on electric lights that will draw attention.

But you're correct -- a very important factor to survival, should the "worst" ever come to pass (IMHO) is "blending in". Those who attempt to use their resources to keep living in the manner to which we've all become accustomed are painting a GREAT BIG target on themselves. Which is one reason why an important part of "prepping" should be to learn to live as simply as possible, using as few resources as possible. I'm not suggesting that people need to become Luddites -- but living lightly on this earth is a great prep skill!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Interesting lists, but none quite apply to us. I'm gonna have to think about this one. Thanks OP for making me think about it!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

logbuilder said:


> Rather than Stabil, I'd suggest PRI-G. Many people consider PRI-G as superior. They also make PRI-D for diesel.


Since there has been some discussion about kerosene, I thought I would add that *PRI-D also works for kerosene*.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

TJN66 said:


> Why would you buy whiskey and vodka? I never thought of those things so I am curious as to what you would use them for. Trade, making stuff or???



I use vodka to make tinctures. I also use rum to make vanilla. Buy a few vanilla beans and put them into the rum. Best vanilla ever.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I think I already have everything else I need so I would run down to the leather factory and spend the $1,000 on leathers. Full grain, top grain, split leather, deerskin, buckskin and also slink and shagreen if any is available.

.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the OP is asking everyone to check the holes in their preps ??? It was based on filling in the gaps if you have them and everyone does.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Today, I think it would be boots and socks, chain saw chains, tape of various sorts and rope, bathroom supplies, rabbit feed, livestock salt and mineral, and if there is any left, propane, gas and ammo.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

farmerj, I would very much appreciate your writing about your experience. I think we all could learn from it.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

The gas I listed is four our four wheelers, since I already keep the vehicles above half full all the time. Those wheelers will allow us to cover a lot of territory in the neighborhood if needed. It will also power the tiller and chain saw. We do have a generator, primarily to get water from our private well. 

It depends on what time of year it is, but most folks in my immediate area have gen sets, wheelers, some extra gas, and all sort of gas widgets that would come in handy. 

Just 50 gallons of gas could last us two years, if we're careful. However, those wheelers would be real handy locating and transporting more


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd love to see how good that gas really is after two years.

Experience has shown me even with stabilizer in it, most gas is only good for about a year.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

We currently integrate as many non-electric tools as possible now in our daily lives so if I we had a grand I'd invest in a portable solar generator like the base camp model from Goal0. However retails for over that amount so to stick to the rules I'd go with the next step down. 
It's noiseless so we have to concentrate our efforts on making what ever it powered "quiet" be it lights (black out windows) or a small ice maker. 

My second item would be a solar oven.

Third would be more food & seeds.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

We've successfully used gas nearly two years old, without stabilizer in it. I do think a lot depends on your storage container and atmospheric conditions. It will vent off a lot of volatiles in hot weather, I do know that. 

That said, the old gas was run through the tiller and weed whacker-not the chain saw or wheelers. I've been reading that the Pri products can extend the life about five years or so. With two refineries up here, you can be sure one or the other will be up and running, too many people will freeze to death without diesel.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

TripleD said:


> I think the OP is asking everyone to check the holes in their preps ??? It was based on filling in the gaps if you have them and everyone does.


I'm thinking perhaps your post was directed at me since it followed my post about stocking up on leathers. ??? If not then I apologize, but if it was then an explanation is in order to clarify my post for you. 

The OP said:


> OK, the end has arrived. You have whatever preps you have, and $1000 cash which you know will be worthless tomorrow...


Leathers are an extremely important TEOTWAWKI prep that are most often overlooked by people and that is the one area where there are still some holes in my own preps. I have all the other essential preps I would need to get by in TEOTWAWKI situation, including the necessary tools and knowledge for working the leathers but my stock of some kinds of leathers is low at the moment. 

If the cash allowance in this pretend scenario was higher than $1,000, say more like around $3,000, then I would also stock up on some bolts of various types of silks. If TEOTWAWKI happens then leathers and silks and the vitally important things I can produce from them will be worth 2 or 3 times their weight in gold in trade and barter value to other people (just using gold as a measure of value as we value gold at this time). So for example, a full suit of comfortably fitted and hardened body armor that I make for just one man might be worth 3 year's supply in food or other necessities in trade.

.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Who suggested such a thing?


Everyone who suggests having booze as a trade good.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Everyone who suggests having booze as a trade good.


No matter how bad things get, there will always be people looking for booze.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Gasoline doesn't store well. That's why I'd buy gas at the last second.

No, it's not for the car. It's for the generator, and the generator isn't for maintaining lifestyle. It's for running the freezer until everything gets canned or dried (a couple of days of hard work), then it is for things like charging batteries, 'cause I want my cell phone charged so I can keep trying to call out and reach relatives. I want a working radio to listen for any possible announcements.

I also want a working flashlight for livestock emergencies. I don't want to be treating wounds or pulling calves by candlelight.

I would expect an immediate lifestyle change to make preps last as long as possible.

If I really know it was the end, I'd load up and credit cards and paper the area with bad checks. So there is no $1,000 limit. I'd sure be a sorry puppy, though, if it turned out to be a false alarm.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

My question to the group then:

When was the last time you turned off the main circuit breaker and went a week or more without power? and how did it go for you?


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Winter storm. 2 weeks w/o electricity.
Moved furniture, had bed in gathering room wife 2kids me in bed. heated water for baths. We had fun and look back on it fondly, well I do. Sadly my fish died.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Everyone who suggests having booze as a trade good.


Bull, and even if true, I know many people who both drink and have guns. They don't scare me a bit.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Bull, and even if true, I know many people who both drink and have guns. They don't scare me a bit.


Yeah, When the SHTF for real and word is out you're stocking booze.....


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

farmerj said:


> My question to the group then:
> 
> When was the last time you turned off the main circuit breaker and went a week or more without power? and how did it go for you?


It's been a while, but for us it was during a storm too. Power was out for 5 days. We had more than enough fuel to run the genny twice a day for about half an hour to get the freezer and fridge down to temp again. We would use that time to fill water troughs too as we were on a well that hubby wired up to use the genny.
Those were the ONLY things we needed the genny for. And we had a wonderful time!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Yeah, When the SHTF for real and word is out you're stocking booze.....


Then what is the point of having any type of trade goods?

I live in a town with a huge bottling plant that at any time has at least a million gallons of grain alcohol, and it's bottled products. After the looting we will be awash in booze.............. LOL


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

benadryl, if I could buy $100.00 of it I would.
vegetable oil, and shortening, $50.00
sugar, not sure if this is smart or not, but I don't want to take a chance $50.00
200 pounds of pinto beans.not sure of the price but I will estimate at $150.00
#10 pounds of bacon $50.00 , like sugar not sure if I need it, but I'd cook it and save every bit of grease that I could. It makes good seasoning for just about anything.
$100 worth of leather gloves
$200.00 worth of gas and stabil
$50.00 clorine, disinfectant, type of supplies.
$100.00 sevin, and related garden chemicals,
$150.00 worth of vitamin D, C, B, collidal silver, charcoal and favorite herbs that I don't grow.

This is all assuming that I can stay where I live and that I still have the same neighbors that I have already made agreements with in case of emergency.

I chose benadryl because you don't want to find out in an emergancy that little billy is alergic to bee stings or poison ivy.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

AR
I chose benadryl because you don't want to find out in an emergancy that little billy is alergic to bee stings or poison ivy.[/QUOTE said:


> 8 hours before the end is not a time to find out that little billy is allergic to something. That should have been found out long before that.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

benedryl and gloves would be invaluable


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

How would you find out if someone were allergic to something before hand? Especially if they were not out doorsey until they were forced to be?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Probably most of us who live in the country have been without power. It's really no problem. The wood stove provides heat and you go to bed when it gets dark.

I'd be careful about booze as a trade good. Drunks are drug addicts and they know you've got their drug that they need. Unless you were taking it away from your homestead to some sort of rendezvous to barter there. 

Alcohol has other uses: making tinctures and extracts, use as a disinfectant. If you are a drinker yourself, might as well stock up or learn now to make your own.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AR Transplant said:


> How would you find out if someone were allergic to something before hand? Especially if they were not out doorsey until they were forced to be?


There's scores of allergy tests that can be done ahead of time but that isn't always helpful in pre-determining if someone is going to become allergic to something in the future. Not all allergies effect everyone the same ways. Sometimes a person could become allergic to something they've lived with, been exposed to or been eating for 40 or 70 years or more and it never caused an allergic reaction all their life - and then all of a sudden one day it just does. And there you have it - BOOM - a new allergy. Sometimes it's just a temporary allergy and sometimes it's permanent. 

So even if nobody in the family had any known allergies it's still always a good idea to have antihistamines on hand at all times because you never know when a histaminic reaction to something new could suddenly hit you. The real name is diphenhydramine. Benadryl is just a brand name but generic no-name forms of diphenhydramine are available from pharmacists and are usually cheaper than Benadryl. Some info about that: http://www.medicinenet.com/diphenhydramine/article.htm

For some kinds of allergic reactions diphenhydramine isn't good enough, say for deadly anaphylactic reactions for example, where epinephrine might be needed, and epinephrine needs to be injected. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allergy



> An *Allergy* is a hypersensitivity disorder of the immune system.<SUP id=cite_ref-0 class=reference>[1]</SUP> Allergic reactions occur when a person's immune system reacts to normally harmless substances in the environment. A substance that causes a reaction is called an allergen. These reactions are acquired, predictable, and rapid. Allergy is one of four forms of hypersensitivity and is formally called _type I_ (or _immediate_) hypersensitivity. Allergic reactions are distinctive because of excessive activation of certain white blood cells called mast cells and basophils by a type of antibody called Immunoglobulin E (IgE). This reaction results in an inflammatory response which can range from uncomfortable to dangerous.
> 
> Mild allergies like hay fever are very common in the human population and cause symptoms such as red eyes, itchiness, and runny nose, eczema, hives, hay fever, or an asthma attack. Allergies can play a major role in conditions such as asthma. In some people, severe allergies to environmental or dietary allergens or to medication may result in life-threatening reactions called anaphylaxis. Food allergies, and reactions to the venom of stinging insects such as wasps and bees are often associated with these severe reactions.<SUP id=cite_ref-Overview_of_.27allergy_and_allergic_diseases:_with_a_view_to_the_future.27_1-0 class=reference>[2]</SUP>
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Water barrels $50
Water filters $50 
Another gun (used) $160
More ammo $70
Some wiring and doodads I need to finish my little solar project $30
10 gallons kerosene $40
Batteries $100
Vodka $20 (medicine uses) 
Fill up my portable propane tanks $100
Bulk foods $280
Rabbits and food $100


Hmmmm........ I need this to be a $2000 challenge instead. 

Have a lot of work to do yet <puts thinking cap on> 
(still need some more seeds and antibiotics plus other things)


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Alcohol has other uses: making tinctures and extracts, use as a disinfectant. If you are a drinker yourself, might as well stock up or learn now to make your own.


This is not a bad idea. Copper sheets and tubing and some mash barrels.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

AR Transplant said:


> How would you find out if someone were allergic to something before hand? Especially if they were not out doorsey until they were forced to be?


You probably will have many other things to worry about if the end is coming in 8 hours and you are not the out doorsey type. Don't think benedryl is going to help much.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Olive oil, lentils, barley, brown rice & all the wide mouth canning jars I can get.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

benadryl is a wonder drug as far as Im concerned...you can 300 generic tablets at Sams clubfor about 4 bucks. Itch, rash, swelling, insomnia, poison ivy hayfever....heck, you can even give a tablet to your dog. There are many uses other than lifesaving. I stockpiled (and use regulary) the benadryl when I found the Sams deal. When Dh and the biys got to scout camp, I send him with benadryl, aspirin and tums for he and the boys. Poison ivy may not be fatal to most folks, but a somple thing like this can make you so much more comfortable.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

how hard would it be to get an epy pen for your prep kits? Do you need a prescription to get it? Is it something that can be abused ( therefore harder for a responsible person to get?) 

And, do you need special instructions in order to use it? ( such as, deciding when and if it is necessary).

Thanks,


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I was gonna say what beagle biz said. Benydryl would save the life of your dog in the case of bee sting, or poison plant. Besides. A person who is allergic to bees may not have some super supply of epi pens laying around. But benydryl might save their life.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I was gonna say what beagle biz said. Benydryl would save the life of your dog in the case of bee sting, or poison plant. Besides. A person who is allergic to bees may not have some super supply of epi pens laying around. But benydryl might save their life.


If the end really comes you will notice something that was true many years ago. Survival of the fittest. Years ago that was the way it was and if the end comes we will return to it. Those people and animals who survive will be those who are able to survive a bee sting or poison plant. Those who have a problem with either will fade away and be replaced by others.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

pancho said:


> If the end really comes you will notice something that was true many years ago. Survival of the fittest. Years ago that was the way it was and if the end comes we will return to it. Those people and animals who survive will be those who are able to survive a bee sting or poison plant. Those who have a problem with either will fade away and be replaced by others.


Yes, and my stash of benedryl will keep my family itch and rash free for years, while the non believers will be scratching themselves silly.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

beaglebiz said:


> Yes, and my stash of benedryl will keep my family itch and rash free for years, while the non believers will be scratching themselves silly.


Believing or not believing doesn't have anything to do with it. I will be itch and rash free without having a single benedryl.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a good assortment of non electric hand tools (drills, axes, saws, ect). I'd buy 50 gallons worth of Kerosene and 400 dollars of gasoline. Plus another hundred bucks worth of various fluids (oil ect). Extra bike tire tubes, and the balance on non-perishable food. My neighbors are few, the closest one is a 1/4 mile away and they are very private people with a very long driveway. 

Engines can be quieted down to the point of near silence. There are people I know that can't stand the drone of a generator so they'll rig a regular car muffler onto the stock generator muffler. One person I know hated the sound of a generator so much that he actually built a small insulated building that the exhaust went into. That thing wasn't any louder than an electric motor. Chainsaws would be hard to muffle. But by engaging the brain and using a little common sense one could avoid a lot of trouble by not using it near the house or during the day. No one in my nieghborhood would wake up at 2:00 a.m if I decided to use it for a short while. Also I cut firewood in the county forest. Wait for a clear moonlit night and have at it. The chance of someone sneaking through the woods looking for someone that has a chainsaw is pretty remote at best.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

PhilJohnson said:


> No one in my nieghborhood would wake up at 2:00 a.m if I decided to use it for a short while. Also I cut firewood in the county forest. Wait for a clear moonlit night and have at it. The chance of someone sneaking through the woods looking for someone that has a chainsaw is pretty remote at best.


You seem to forget. This whole thread is about the "end". Things will probably change in your neighborhood when the "end" gets here. People might not be home in their bed sleeping. When the "end" comes they might get a little hungry and it might disturb their sleep enough to notice someone near them running a chainsaw. If it doesn't attract their attention they won't be around long anyway. Hunger has a way of making people sleep a little lighter.

There might also be a few people in the county forest, even on a cloudy night.

That is one problem with games. People get used to playing them and think the "end" will be much like yesterday was.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

hmmm...am I still stuck here in Germany or am I in the States? $$ or Euro (because let's face it, the banks won't be exchanging for me) because what I actually have makes a difference in my plans.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

pancho said:


> You seem to forget. This whole thread is about the "end".


What sort of end, that makes the difference. I interpreted the OP as meaning the end of the dollar. The end of a currency will not mean the end of the world, civilization, or even energy as we know it. Eventually things will normalize out, what this new normal will be is unknown. However looking at the past breakups of nations in our modern era the end for them has not meant the end of technology. Even two world wars wasn't enough to totally stop the distribution of goods.



pancho said:


> Things will probably change in your neighborhood when the "end" gets here. People might not be home in their bed sleeping. When the "end" comes they might get a little hungry and it might disturb their sleep enough to notice someone near them running a chainsaw. If it doesn't attract their attention they won't be around long anyway. Hunger has a way of making people sleep a little lighter.


Those who are hungry will have to find me first. Not an easy task when you're looking for a needle in the middle of the woods. When I mean woods I mean you can go 20 miles and not see a single house sort of woods, not the cutesy little parks that people call the woods. There are always risk for sure, however I believe that the odds are stacked in my favor in this case. 



pancho said:


> There might also be a few people in the county forest, even on a cloudy night.


Perhaps, but then there may be people waiting right outside your house ready to take everything you got too. Everything is chance. It's called risk assessment. I've often found it odd that someone will be sure to point out that modern technology will make one a target while somehow having draft animals and livestock will not. If people are as hungry as what you think they will be in your hypothetical situation no one will hesitate to help themselves to a little Belgian horse steak, noisy chickens, or even dogs.



pancho said:


> That is one problem with games. People get used to playing them and think the "end" will be much like yesterday was.


The other problem with games is people ignore what has happened in history in similar situations and try to paint situations that would either be so bad that everyone would die or only would happen in some sort of Hollywood fantasy world. The threat of a currency collapse would not be enough for me to go into super stealth mode where I would not dare turn on so much as a flash light. There is only one situation I can think of that would make me do such a thing, an invasion (enemy, zombies, or aliens). 

Out of the most likely situations that may happen within my life time the only one that I could truly see putting and end to our modern lifestyle is resource depletion.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

PhilJohnson said:


> What sort of end, that makes the difference. I interpreted the OP as meaning the end of the dollar. The end of a currency will not mean the end of the world, civilization, or even energy as we know it. Eventually things will normalize out, what this new normal will be is unknown. However looking at the past breakups of nations in our modern era the end for them has not meant the end of technology. Even two world wars wasn't enough to totally stop the distribution of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way I read it. The end has arrived, not the end of the dollar, the end.
When the end comes it will naturally mean the end of the dollar. When the end of the dollar happens it won't be the end of anything except the dollar.

When people get hungry they will find you especially if they have the sound of a chainsaw to guide them. I could be in cutesy parks or deep woods. 

Risk assessment was the main thing I am talking about. Horses and most animals are a lot quiter than a chain saw or tractor. 

Again, you have mistaken the end of the dollar with the end. To some people the dollar is the most important thing in the world. Take a few minutes to think about something other than a dollar then re read the OP.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think some folks have been watching too many Mad Max movies. Just because civilization as we know it ends it doesn't mean civilization itself ends. 

No one wants to live in chaos. Neighbors, including rural folk will come together for the common good. Roving bands of marauders will find some pretty tough sledding and will soon find a new line of work of find themselves nourishing all the seeds we have been saving up.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Armed with $1000, we would head to the following places:

Gas station to top off the gas tank on the car $45 *if on empty. We store gas cans that are kept full. We'd use that gas to cut up as much wood as we could find in the first week or two.

Dollar Store to stock up on more OTC meds, flax seed & heavy plastic clothespins, shelf stable soy milk, sugar, corn syrup, shelf stable 2% milk, batteries, more candles, $100

Feed Store to grab 300 lbs of Game Bird Crumble, 10 lbs of oyster shell, 100 lbs of scratch, 4 bales of straw, rat poison, 6 bags of fertilizer $250

Aldi to stock up on more cooking oil, butter, oatmeal, canned tuna, canned chicken, evaporated milk, condensed milk, ramen noodles, onions, carrots, generic velveeta, cheese sauce, citrus fruits, nuts, canned soup, canned gravy, powdered milk, vinegar $300

Drug Store to stock up on caffeine pills, poly-vi-sol liquid vitamins, $25

Liquor store to grab a couple bottles of vodka. We currently have 2 on hand. $25

Grocery Store to grab a few more bars of Fels Naptha soap. We are well-stocked on the other laundry soap ingredients. $25

Hardware store to buy a chimney cleaning brush, chainsaw oil, plywood and 2 by 4's $200

Thrift Store to buy sheets, towels & blankets to be used as rags. $30


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

pancho said:


> If the end really comes you will notice something that was true many years ago. Survival of the fittest. Years ago that was the way it was and if the end comes we will return to it. Those people and animals who survive will be those who are able to survive a bee sting or poison plant. Those who have a problem with either will fade away and be replaced by others.


I'd rather have a couple of 4$ bottles of benadryl (or their generics) on hand, just in case.

The kicker with some allergies is they don't kick in till later in life. Be a karmic fluke to be pro survival of the fittest, and get kil't by a bee sting, (after being stung often for decades without issues), without having anything as simple as a 4 cent pill.

Have a BIL and an Uncle, stung uncounted times, and then, BIL in his forties, Uncle in his sixties, got stung and almost died... they no go nowhere without epi pens.

We keep liquid and pill form Benadryl.... works great for snake and insect bites for dogs...


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

pancho said:


> The way I read it. The end has arrived, not the end of the dollar, the end.
> When the end comes it will naturally mean the end of the dollar. When the end of the dollar happens it won't be the end of anything except the dollar.
> 
> When people get hungry they will find you especially if they have the sound of a chainsaw to guide them. I could be in cutesy parks or deep woods.
> ...


Sure horses are lot quieter than tractor and they are lot tastier too. I mean really now, anyone who is so hungry that they are willing to blindly hike miles through the woods to follow the sound of a chainsaw in the hopes of trading the chainsaw for food (or maybe eating it who knows :grin is not going to pass up the chance for some prime horse/dog steak. I suppose though maybe they could use the chainsaw to butcher themselves up some tasty long pork with some bar oil to bring out the flavor :hammer: 

More likely they'll be sneaking up on your place in the middle of the night, saliva dripping, perhaps some BBQ sauce in one hand, and a knife in the other, waiting to turn fido, fee fee, or Star (not up on horse names) into a midnight feast. Besides horse thievery happened back in the day. A draft animal won't make you any less of a target.

Unless you got some sort of set up where you are real remote it's going to be pretty darned obvious that you have animals. And if you're remote enough to hide an animal as large as a horse you are definitely remote enough to run a tractor without fear.



pancho said:


> Again, you have mistaken the end of the dollar with the end. To some people the dollar is the most important thing in the world. Take a few minutes to think about something other than a dollar then re read the OP.


Like what, a nuclear holocaust, invasion, ect. Anyway you slice it hungry people will eat anything. Blood and flesh is much more tasty than metal and oil. After a few months worth of starvation I guarantee a hungry person is going to seek out the sound of of a crowing rooster or the snort of a horse before the flash of a battery powered light or the purr of a motor.

But I digress, I think tinkal has a lot more of realistic viewpoint.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I would get a couple of hand crank flashlights and a hand crank radio. 1 more bottle of vodka for cleaning wounds and as an anesthetic. A case of potatoes (some to eat and some to plant) Costco for flour, sugar, rice, salt, yeast, beans. A sharpening stone for our axe, a chain saw blade. Cooking oil. A trio of rabbits a havaheart trap, and a buck for my goats any breed available. I have seeds and garden tools and tons of compost. I would also buy another fishing pole so more then one family member could fish for dinner.

The live trap would help me catch possums, raccoons, fox, squirrels etc. I wouldn't have to waste bullets hunting not too mention the noise would attract others. A gun would be used for protection only. Oh and I would buy some flint for starting fires as eventually people woul run out of matches. 

We had an ice storm years ago and we went 19 days with out power or running water, the streets were closed due to fallen trees and ice and debris. We collected rain water for animal use, bathing and toilets. I found a natural spring for drinking water and with our wood stove we were warm fed, had hot water, and enought light to see. I cooked our whole thanksgiving meal in our wood stove and it tasted great.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, some of the responses quite took my breath away. eep: Seriously, I'm exhausted just reading about all that frantic running around. 

Depends on what "End" is coming

The End of this Particular Presidency: cause for rejoicing and great celebration and revelry :sing: 

The End of War and Violent disruption in every part of the world: ditto

The End of all the world's oil pipelines: back to the 1700s 

The End of the world's monetary system as we know it: back to 1300s

Now, if we're talkin' End of the World and we're all gonna die 8 short hours from now? And this is known for sure and certain fact?
The plans for the end of my life go into effect. Short list (because I'm not giving up all my secrets)
1. Notify children with code so they can prepare as well
2. Give coded heads up to 3 trusted individuals
3. Tidy home and property, tucking everything up neatly and safely as possible
4. While tidying, pray for salvation for all loved ones
5. Lastly, when/if The End is visible/felt upon us, put a bullet in every animal so it will not suffer lingering injury -or worse, abuse at the hands of some unexplainably surviving cockroach.
6. Join in prayer and song with loved ones and embrace The Rapture with anticipation, not fear.

No amount of money can replace loved ones. 

PS I should add here that in 1992 we experienced something you may have heard about on the news. Hurricane Andrew. ALL of our plans were modified after that little reminder of what The End "could" look like. 

In His Love
Mich
[SIZE]


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

sandsuncritters said:


> 1. Notify children with code so they can prepare as well
> 2. Give coded heads up to 3 trusted individuals
> [SIZE][/FONT]


Whats the code and or a coded head?? Are you talking about the mark?
If thats what it is, why would you have your trusted friends marked?


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I dare someone to walk up to dh while he's using a chainsaw in the woods and we're low on groceries....:teehee: We got room in the freezer...:happy2:

I'll think about what we'd need and come back to the thread


----------



## Wings (Jun 1, 2007)

AR Transplant said:


> how hard would it be to get an epy pen for your prep kits? Do you need a prescription to get it? Is it something that can be abused ( therefore harder for a responsible person to get?)
> 
> And, do you need special instructions in order to use it? ( such as, deciding when and if it is necessary).
> 
> Thanks,


You do have to have a prescription for an Epipen. It's kind of expensive too. I had to get one last year, and it was $116 (my insurance didn't cover any of the cost). Also, they expire after 1 year. There wasn't a generic version available. 

As far as the exercise, I've gotten really behind in my preps. Due to finances the last couple of years, I've had to use some of them. On the off chance that I had $1000 to spare right before the big one, I'd get:
--Lots of water and several water storage containers (I don't have a well or access to any sort of groundwater nearby)
--Large plastic containers for collecting rainwater
--More garden seeds (veges and herbs, and useful flowers; I'd like to also have seeds for plants that people wouldn't recognize as food plants)
--Three or four really good knives of various sizes
--Food, mainly canned food, dried fruit, powdered milk, nuts, jerky, stuff that doesn't need to be cooked
--Candles...lots and lots of candles
--Three or four more wind-up flashlights
--Various things to start fires with
--OTC meds, especially benadryl, robitussim, primatine mist inhalers (if they still have those available), antibiotic ointment, peroxide, rubbing alcohol, anti-diahrreals (sp?), malox, all-in-one vitamin supplements, etc.
--3 or 4 really good first aid kits
--Some more basic tools--screwdrivers, an extra hammer, pliers, wrenches, couple of saws, and an ax
--Several large bags of catfood
--Several bags of charcoal and containers of lighting fluid for cooking, since the only way I'll be able to cook then is with my outdoor grill.
--Small solar setup that provides enough juice that I can run my CD player
--One of those old-timey push lawnmowers (I can't remember what they're called)
--I would fill up the truck with gas and buy several large gas containers and fill those up as well. Just in case something happened where I had to leave.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

ne prairiemama said:


> I dare someone to walk up to dh while he's using a chainsaw in the woods and we're low on groceries....:teehee: We got room in the freezer...:happy2:
> 
> I'll think about what we'd need and come back to the thread


Why would some one walk up to him when they can stand off a few hundred feet and kill him without him even knowing it.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

As for the people who said they would buy a buck or a rooster, MY animals will not be for sale for ANY price in the EOTWAWKI situation.

1. Top up gas tanks of vehicles, and barrel of gas for tiller. (with stabilizer)
2. Ammo
3. PVC pipe (for converting well to hand pump)
4. 300 lbs of salt
5. Bolts of denim, cotton, and hand needles. Yarn
6. If any $ left, spent on seeds to supplement what I already have stored

Chickens free range already, supplemented with scraps. Already have seed for fieldcorn for supplemental feed. Plenty of browse for goats. Any one that my dog hasnt already identified as family tries to touch any of the animals, she will not hesitate to attack.
I will only barter what I can replace (eggs, a stewing hen, goat milk, cheese) Items like salt or ammo would only be bartered if the death of a family member was immenant if I didnt. (Meds, safe passage to medical care that I cant do at home) I used to worry about Vit c, but we are surrounnded by pines, so pine needle tea at bedtime!


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd go get more ammo, some water storage containers (large...I have a hand pump well, but it's fairly shallow - need to build a cistern...that's on the to-do list!), and a whole bunch of fencing/cattle panels. Who needs a lawn-mower when you have sheep? Seems a waste of perfectly good grass.  My animals (I have the breeders for all species!)would immediately be on a "protected area" list and on 24/7 watch from all sides. Would probably get more lumber and screening to make a variety of things, including screens for a solar food dryer, assuming electricity is out. I think we're good on most everything else.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

pancho said:


> Why would some one walk up to him when they can stand off a few hundred feet and kill him without him even knowing it.


Oy, Vey...
But Im sure they wouldnt kill you??


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

beaglebiz said:


> Oy, Vey...
> But Im sure they wouldnt kill you??


Nah, our would be killers would be too busy bbq'ing Pancho's horse instead


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

PhilJohnson said:


> Nah, our would be killers would be too busy bbq'ing Pancho's horse instead


Sorry, I don't have a horse. They would have to be satisfied with me and a fat dog.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

beaglebiz said:


> Oy, Vey...
> But Im sure they wouldnt kill you??


I wouldn't be the one running a chain saw. More than likely if it is really the end I would be the one standing off a few hundred feet with the rifle.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

pancho said:


> Sorry, I don't have a horse. They would have to be satisfied with me and a fat dog.


Well I guess, a Pancho and a fat dog while most likely not as tasty as a horse would be a bit tastier than a chainsaw :help: I still contend it is highly unlikely that someone would be 2 miles in from the nearest road, at least 10 from the nearest house, awake at 2:00 A.M, randomly wandering out in the forest. Even you must concede to that. 

Also since obviously I believe in technology to help me out, I'd buy me some infrared goggles. I'd bring a buddy with night vision goggles. Then I could cut wood when it's pitch black. The added benefit is I could sneak up on luddites who are trying to moonlight (ironic since it would be pitch black) as Woods Rambos and steal their guns. If they have a horse the added side benefit would be free BBQ and jerky for a long time.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Pancho you are a real downer, you and your fat dog lol :bash:  If you killed my dh I'd take you hostage and force you to wash all the cloth diapers on the washboard in the creek 
(I don't think dh would be out cutting wood alone though... He doesn't even do that right now in case of an accident. )


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

If it were truly the end... not a hurricane, not a flood, not an earthquake, but actually the end of civilization, in my opinion, running to the store with a 1000 bucks for gas, canning jars, toilet paper or whatever, isn't going to do anything to save your butt in the long term unless your homestead is built like Fort Knox and you have an army to help protect it. You won't be able to trust your neighbors and probably even some of your extended family. 

Hunger and desperation will turn normal, loving, caring people into ruthless individuals. It will be kill or be killed..

The only chance would be if you had a well stocked underground bunker hidden deep in a forest, preferably in a warm climate. You won't be able to have a fire to keep warm or cook. The smell of the smoke will draw people to your shelter. You won't be able to have a garden, because it'll need large open sunny areas, which people will find, and then find you. You won't be able to have animals... dogs bark, chickens crow or cackle, horses whinny. You wouldn't be able to hunt with guns. Your only chance would be to be as stealth as possible. 

So, seeing that I am old and weak with heart problems, I would take my 1000 bucks, head to a pharmacy and try to buy or if I had to, steal, whatever drug they had to just put me to sleep forever.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

ne prairiemama said:


> Pancho you are a real downer, you and your fat dog lol :bash:  If you killed my dh I'd take you hostage and force you to wash all the cloth diapers on the washboard in the creek
> (I don't think dh would be out cutting wood alone though... He doesn't even do that right now in case of an accident. )


Not really a downer. I just think some people are rather funny. The end is coming in a few hours and they are going shopping.
Think about that for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

pancho said:


> Not really a downer. I just think some people are rather funny. The end is coming in a few hours and they are going shopping.
> Think about that for a couple of minutes.


I agree, read my reply on page one.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

These threads I think are to put some perspective on hard it would be to go shopping at this point. Hopefully so we all will get things done ahead of time.
If it is difficult to get done when no one knows what is happening, think about it if every one knew.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AmberLBowers said:


> As for the people who said they would buy a buck or a rooster, MY animals will not be for sale for ANY price in the EOTWAWKI situation.
> 
> 1. Top up gas tanks of vehicles, and barrel of gas for tiller. (with stabilizer)
> 2. Ammo
> ...


your clan and my clan would be trading some and watching out fer each other.....ahhh..my doe need breeding...sooo...i trade ya some work,or some fresh cabbages...maybe relaod a few shells for you.or maybe trade you some lead shot i made or shotgun slugs i poured....we would negotiate it all out and you could milk my doe while she stays at your home for a few days to ensure she is bred.


can you imagine what smokers will do for some baky to smoke or a big chew.?? 

folks like Angie i would keep well fed with deer,rabbits and chicken and fresh produce cause i want my clothes sewn and made on a regular basis and i dont sew...soooo..she and her machine and her abilitys are a must have in a area for sure.

we will get threw this.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

SquashNut said:


> These threads I think are to put some perspective on hard it would be to go shopping at this point. Hopefully so we all will get things done ahead of time.
> If it is difficult to get done when no one knows what is happening, think about it if every one knew.


Also shows what you may be lacking in. I bought more upholstery needles today, was thinking they might be good for suturing...


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

pancho said:


> Not really a downer. I just think some people are rather funny. The end is coming in a few hours and they are going shopping.
> Think about that for a couple of minutes.


I was just picking on you. :happy2:

If the end was near I'd get an extra 2 sets of Berkey water filters $200
First aid supplies & meds $200
bleach, hand sanitizer,wipes ect. $100
extra hay and animal meds $100
fill the tank if low $60 
Solar charger not sure the price?
A broke horse $200
more garden tools


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

ne prairiemama said:


> I was just picking on you. :happy2:
> 
> If the end was near I'd get an extra 2 sets of Berkey water filters $200
> First aid supplies & meds $200
> ...


He _is_ fun to pick on, isn't he? 

I'm going to say that you are a bit optimistic on the price of the horse, but you should be able to pick up an unbroke one for that price.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Yup lol 

We are in Nebraska/Kansas tink so if we got an older one we should be able to find one. i forgot you said within 8 hours or so though, that would throw a wrench in it lol. If I kept an eye out on craigslist here theres often something like that but it's more like every few days to a week. in a rush i probably would have to look elsewhere or i wouldn't get one. there are TONS of horses around here though  

well, she's free but that could result in needing more 1st aid stuff if she didn't like me as well as that guys wife roflol!!
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/2750241838.html

Oooh *here's one* lol not sure how long she'd be around though at her age!
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/2730602817.html


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

This one wouldn't eat much  http://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/2703820609.html


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

ne prairiemama said:


> I was just picking on you. :happy2:


Not a problem. 
I enjoy it.
Just try to wake a few people up sometimes.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

pancho said:


> Not a problem.
> I enjoy it.
> Just try to wake a few people up sometimes.


Never hurts to help people look at things in different ways


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

ne prairiemama said:


> Never hurts to help people look at things in different ways


You will have to admit.
This is the survival and emergency prepardness forum. It would seem like the people would have a better grasp on reality.
But what happens?
The end is coming in a few hours and most of the members think they just have to go shopping. They have to have that special something that they think will make them feel better.
Guess it shows how well prepared many people are and the importance they put on things.
It really isn't that funny even though I got quite a few laughs. It is sad.

What does the average American citizen do when they encounter a problem.
Go shopping.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> your clan and my clan would be trading some and watching out fer each other.....ahhh..my doe need breeding...sooo...i trade ya some work,or some fresh cabbages...maybe relaod a few shells for you.or maybe trade you some lead shot i made or shotgun slugs i poured....we would negotiate it all out and you could milk my doe while she stays at your home for a few days to ensure she is bred.
> 
> 
> can you imagine what smokers will do for some baky to smoke or a big chew.??
> ...


Sounds good! But Virginia to North GA is a long way in a TEOTWAWKI situation. LOL We dont have reloading skills so it would be needed eventually! Just look for the largest mobile home you have ever seen, with yard full of "starving" children. (Our children are naturally very slim despite eating like lumberjacks,so I will make sure they wear rag bag clothes outside and the illusion is complete) Pssssst, got any Dr Pepper you are willing to trade??:gaptooth:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

pancho said:


> You will have to admit.
> This is the survival and emergency prepardness forum. It would seem like the people would have a better grasp on reality.
> But what happens?
> The end is coming in a few hours and most of the members think they just have to go shopping. They have to have that special something that they think will make them feel better.
> ...


In the original post, it was stated that the reader knew that the S would HTF in 8 hours. Given those circumstances and the opportunity to actually buy more supplies to help get your family through a tough time? It's the smart thing to do! Those extra supplies will give your family an even better chance at survival. If we were already in the midst of a SHTF scenario, I wouldn't take a chance on going to the store. At that point, it is too late to stock up for a disaster. 

With 8 hours lead time, there is ample time to "top off" supplies for a disaster! The shopping stops that I mentioned are all within 5 miles of eachother and my house.

While this may be the S&EP forum, there are people here in all stages of preparedness. Some may have started yesterday, while others might be lifers. Some might already be going through a personal SHTF that has depleted their pantries. They are no less of a prepper than anyone else.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

yikes said:


> I'd load up on toilet paper and kotex. Bar soap and cheap shampoo. Rice and beans and canned juice. Potatoes and tuna and peanut butter and pasta. Any money left would be for spices.
> 
> edit: I'm sorry, my wife came in, saw this, and "informed" me that we would spend the money on tea and sugar only. I am such a wuss.



LMAO!!!!!ound::hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

naturelover said:


> I'm thinking perhaps your post was directed at me since it followed my post about stocking up on leathers. ??? If not then I apologize, but if it was then an explanation is in order to clarify my post for you.
> 
> The OP said:
> 
> ...


Just learn how to tan, then by ammo. You can have all the leather you need then.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> In the original post, it was stated that the reader knew that the S would HTF in 8 hours. Given those circumstances and the opportunity to actually buy more supplies to help get your family through a tough time? It's the smart thing to do! Those extra supplies will give your family an even better chance at survival. If we were already in the midst of a SHTF scenario, I wouldn't take a chance on going to the store. At that point, it is too late to stock up for a disaster.
> 
> With 8 hours lead time, there is ample time to "top off" supplies for a disaster! The shopping stops that I mentioned are all within 5 miles of eachother and my house.
> 
> While this may be the S&EP forum, there are people here in all stages of preparedness. Some may have started yesterday, while others might be lifers. Some might already be going through a personal SHTF that has depleted their pantries. They are no less of a prepper than anyone else.



:clap::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

This is not about going shopping, this is about an opportunity to top off supplies, or maybe your last chance to get something that you have been meaning to get.

What are you doing for the last 8hours? Sitting and staring at the ceiling and twiddling your thumbs? You've got 8 hours, might as well use them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

oregon woodsmok said:


> This is not about going shopping, this is about an opportunity to top off supplies, or maybe your last chance to get something that you have been meaning to get.
> 
> What are you doing for the last 8hours? Sitting and staring at the ceiling and twiddling your thumbs? You've got 8 hours, might as well use them.


Yep. There always has to be a turd in the swimming pool. Everyone is at different stages in their prep journey. I'm long on knowledge but short on supplies. I have that thousand bucks that I know won't be worth squat tomorrow and I know there are some things that will help me out.

Why does this invite ridicule?


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I never thought about silk. It certainly would be a wonderful item to have around, I have a small silk blanket and it keeps you incredibly warm for such a light blanket. I have purchased silk before, but never thought of it as a prep item. good call.


----------



## boiledfrog (Jun 2, 2011)

Need a gun 22 I guess. $175.00
Top off truck and get 25 gal. fuel. Say $150.00 
Those silly little solar landscaping lights $50.00
Propain tanks $200.00
Mason jars and lids $175.00
Salt, cooking oil, coffee, tea $125.00
Pharmacy goods $100.00
Disposable lighters $25.00


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think spices ought to top the list. Most of those are not reproduce able.
Shoes should be another. Everyone will run out of good shoes, and I really don't think most people have extras like they have extra coffee or extra tp.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I think spices ought to top the list. Most of those are not reproduce able.
> Shoes should be another. Everyone will run out of good shoes, and I really don't think most people have extras like they have extra coffee or extra tp.


I would think the kind of shoes that can be _repaired_, and some cobbler tools and supplies would be a great idea, and a possible income source repairing shoes for others.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> What are you doing for the last 8hours? Sitting and staring at the ceiling and twiddling your thumbs? You've got 8 hours, might as well use them.


I think I would much rather use the time to increase security of the preparations I already have in place. Take time to move livestock closer or to a more protected spot. Take a little time to check for weaknesses in my defense.
Not much use going shopping to pick up more stuff when the stuff you already have is not secure.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Corn,yeast,Sugar. After the fall I can barter with the hooch.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

pancho said:


> I think I would much rather use the time to increase security of the preparations I already have in place. Take time to move livestock closer or to a more protected spot. Take a little time to check for weaknesses in my defense.
> Not much use going shopping to pick up more stuff when the stuff you already have is not secure.


Exactly almost everybody missed the most important fact. You have 8 hours before TSHTF. Sure go load up on a few things but get it done. That remaining 7 hours is worth more than all your preps, and you have work to do. I could use more than I posted but I only have 8 hours. An essential skill to survival is to sort out the important information and think and act quickly!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> An essential skill to survival is to sort out the important information and think and act quickly!


That is where many people make their mistakes. When you have a short amount of time it isn't wise to waste any of it. Priorities are important.
Do the most important things first.


----------

